# Who has samples/sniffies



## PrairieCraft (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been on an FO sample quest lately.  Does anyone have a recommendation of sites that offer sample packs or sniffies for testing?  So far I have already tried;

WSP
NG
CS
Peak  sample packs
EBB    sniffies
SOS   sniffies and sample packs
SGS    sniffies and sample packs
MC      sample packs
DS
SC
CG

I want to try AH but no samples there, haven't tried BB yet.  There is no choice of samples with them and a lot of their sample packs have repeats.

If anyone knows of another vendor who offers sniffies or samples do tell 
 

Also, not many people here or on the SSRB talk about Wellington.  How come?


----------



## NancyRogers (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Oregon Trails offers sample sets.  Doesn't Bittercreek North and South also?  Bert's Heaven Scent has a sample deal.  I'll have to think about others.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 2, 2011)

I had only checked BitterCreek North.  Their only offer was one 1/2 oz sample with every 50 you spend.  I never thought to check south thinking it would be the same but BC south offers thirteen 1oz samples for $20.  DEAL!!  I had written them off so thanks for suggesting.  Now off to shop.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 3, 2011)

AHRE offers 1 oz sizes of their fragrances.  When you order, they throw in two 1 ouncers for free.  Great customer service and fast shipping.  Love them.

BCN also has the 13 1 oz samples for $20 but you have to ask for it in your message line of your order and then they recalculate your invoice.  Or at least they did.  You might want to email them and check.

Soapies Supplies has 5 one ouncers for $10, and sniffies on a Q-tip for the price of a SASE.

I've tried WSP, Peak, Elements, AHRE, SGS, SS, CG, and BCN.  So far, I've liked what I've ordered from AHRE and BCN the best but I've also consulted Lilli's scent review board before purchasing.  

Daystar, Sweet Cakes, and Scent Works are on my "to do" list but they are more expensive so I'm waiting for a sale.  I like Brambleberry's EOs but haven't yet used their FOs.  I also have a cart at NG just waiting for me to press the checkout button.


----------



## scouter139 (Mar 8, 2011)

I just read a post about Wellington recently, can't remember if was the CP forum...not very good reviews..search for Wellington and see what comes up.


----------



## JrVTG (Apr 12, 2011)

As someone still fairly new to the FO and soap making world...could anyone translate what the abbreviations are for the companies that offer sniffies?  Two letters isn't always enough to find the company.    

Many thanks!


----------



## rubyslippers (Apr 12, 2011)

WSP - Wholesalesuppliesplus
NG - Nature's Garden
CS - hmmm; could be Costal Scents, Chemistry Store or Candle Supply
EBB - Element's Bath and Body
SOS - Saveonscents
SGS - Southern Garden Scents
MC -  (sorry, don't know this one - could be Millcreek???)
DS - Daystar Candle
SC - Sweetcakes, possibly Soap Crafters
CG - Camden Grey
AH - Aroma Haven & Rustic Escentuals


----------



## PrairieCraft (Apr 12, 2011)

CS--CandleScience


----------



## Jolene (Apr 16, 2011)

BB offers FREE sniffies, you just have to send a sase for each sample so to keep the fragrances separate. They have no limit on how many you order. I sent an email asking and they said I could request as many as I wanted. The sniffy offer is listed at the bottom of their policy page. Here is the link to the policy page. 
http://www.brambleberry.com/Store-Polic ... o-W11.aspx

I actually still need to send off my sniffy requests and plan to send all my SASE in one big envelope. Anyways, I saw you mentioned wanting to try BB, so I thought you be interested in that information. Be blessed.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2011)

I did not know about the SASE @ BB, thanks for the info!  I just ordered:

Ancient Sedona
Baby Rose 
Beau Brummel 
Beach Breezes
Black Amber And Lavender
Black Tea 
Bonsai 
Cedar And Saffron 
Christmas Forest 
Cold Water 
Eden's Garden 
English Rose
Energy
Grapefruit Lily 
Marrakesh 
Green Garden
Pineapple Cilantro 
Sea Moss
Sea Shore
Spiced Mahogany 
Spellbound Woods
Sugar Plum Fairy
Tomato Leaf

I am excited! I need to replace some WSP scents since their priced doubled and I would like to find a couple new scents for each season: summer/fall/winter.


----------



## Jolene (Apr 18, 2011)

Those sound good Tabitha, I hope you find some good replacements. I was interested in their Cold Water fragrance  too, and about to send a SASE then I saw the price tag($44 for 16 oz.). I bet it is very good, must have a blend of essential oils in it to have that price tag. Most others are not that high though, and what the few fragrances I have from them are very good quality. I got their Mayan Gold this week, and I LOVE it. They do mention that one having some essential oils and also has chocolate fragrance. Enjoy your sniffies!


----------

